# Church Fundraiser...Portion Sizes / Amounts



## andmarnclt (Aug 4, 2010)

Im doing BBQ for my Church the next 2 weekends and were planning on selling plates and sandwiches. What size portion should I use? I saw somewhere online 5.33oz. That works out to a little over half a cup. Any thoughts? Should I use the same amount for plates and sandwiches? I want to make as much for the Church as I can but I dont want to underserve either. Let me know!!

andmarnclt


----------



## beagleboy (Aug 5, 2010)

what exactly is your menu I do fun raisers for our youth ministry we serve beef briskets ,chicken,pork ribs and fried fish and five side dishes we serve everything in the styrofoam to to go platters


----------



## tukson (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm new at this and we are having our Church over to a smoked brisket dinner about 30-40 in a couple of weeks so I volunteered last thursday to provide brisket at my wife's bosses party for about 30.. one thing I learned is that using small rolls makes half a cup of pulled brisket look much better than using hamburger buns and having bread showing all around the sides... the 2inch round whole wheat rolls are also much cheaper than buns and it also leaves room on the paper plates to load up with slaw, beans, salad or whatever... for the big eaters you can always have refills for a buck and not waste food on the kids or skimpy eaters and most guys won't mind if it is going to a good cause.... and it gets a few more dollars.... hope this helps..


----------

